# help with rt3 ratio



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm trying to work out if my rt3 level is too high but I'm not sure how to convert it.

Here's my FT3----4.2 pmol/L
and rT3-----------0.37 pmol/mL

If I'm right the ratio is 11.35.

Is that low? I had read it needs to be 20 times or greater and if it's less then you have a rT3 problem.

I've just started on a T4 trial (50mg) but surely if I continue then my rT3 is only going to get higher. As such I have no hypo symptoms so it is difficult to judge although my TSH is slightly elevated (2.3) with high thyroglobulin antibodies.

Should I be taking just T3 to clear out the rT3 or a T3/T4 combo?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> I'm trying to work out if my rt3 level is too high but I'm not sure how to convert it.
> 
> Here's my FT3----4.2 pmol/L
> and rT3-----------0.37 pmol/mL
> ...


You are to divide the Free T3 by the Reverse T3

Here is a place (Beta Calculator )where you can compute it and an explanation. But you do need to get the T3 or FT3 test.
http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/rt3-ratio/

Note that the unit of measurements for the RT3 and Free T3 are often different on your labwork and will need to be changed in order to be the same.

You did not include ranges w/the results above but it does not look like you have a problem w/ rT3. Everyone has some rT3 and it varies from day to day; maybe even hour to hour.


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

whoops!

here are the ranges:

Here's my FT3----4.2 pmol/L (2.8-6.5 pmol/L)
and rT3-----------0.37 pmol/mL (0.14-0.54 pmol/mL)

I've read the link you posted and as my ratio is based on free T3 and rT3 it should be over 20 times to be 'healthy' as opposed to my results which are just over 10 times. Of course if it varies that much during the day it's difficult to tell!

Thanks

David


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> whoops!
> 
> here are the ranges:
> 
> ...


David; your FREE T3 is rather low. Mid-range of the range given by your lab is 4.6. Most of us feel best when FREE T3 is about 1/2 way above the mid-range which would be at about 75% of the total range given by your lab.

What thyroxine replacement are you taking and how much? When were the labs above taken?


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> David; your FREE T3 is rather low. Mid-range of the range given by your lab is 4.6. Most of us feel best when FREE T3 is about 1/2 way above the mid-range which would be at about 75% of the total range given by your lab.
> 
> What thyroxine replacement are you taking and how much? When were the labs above taken?


I started 2 weeks ago on 50mg T4. can't say I feel any different but then again I did not have any conventional symptoms. The results were pre-trial

The main reason for the trial is to see if it has any effect on my sperm morphology which has a very high number of abnormal forms. Will re-test again in the next couple of weeks. In theory the extra T4 should convert to T3 (and lower my TSH) or I'm concerned that it will just become rT3 which is already looking high.

I've read that many people either mix T4/T3 or just take T3 but it need to get the dose right so I do not become hyper. It's strange as I seem to have all the hyper symptoms (anxiety, slight weight loss no matter how much I eat, lots of energy) yet my T3,T4 counts are lowish and my TSH is elevated.

It doesn't seem to make any sense to me unless I have Hashimotos in the early stage and fluctuating between hyper and hypo. My endo said that it might take years to develop or might never progress.

I might be chasing a dream here but my partner and I have been trying to conceive for the past 3 years and suffered an ectopic pregnancy through IVF. I found out by chance that I had Hashimotos whilst looking into my fertility issues (IVF is not an option for us any more) and think it must have some sort of effect- either the antibodies and/or the thyroid itself. Certainly T3 is needed by every cell in the body. My lab results also showed very high serum testosterone but very low saliva which suggest it is bound and not getting to where it's needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> I started 2 weeks ago on 50mg T4. can't say I feel any different but then again I did not have any conventional symptoms. The results were pre-trial
> 
> The main reason for the trial is to see if it has any effect on my sperm morphology which has a very high number of abnormal forms. Will re-test again in the next couple of weeks. In theory the extra T4 should convert to T3 (and lower my TSH) or I'm concerned that it will just become rT3 which is already looking high.
> 
> ...


The only thing you can do at this point is continue on the protocul as outlined by your doctor, get labs every 8 weeks and see where this takes you. Then if it is not working, you and the doc can recon and maybe add some T3 to the mix.

And, I hope it takes you to a "good" place in "all" things.

If you do have Hashimoto's, you could be see sawing back and forth. That is possible.

Have you had any antibodies' tests?


----------

